# Historically Correct Continental



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

This is a beautiful example of what can be done if you try. I love the way this dog looks. This is a dog out of Algeria and a finished in this clip. WTG ladies at Alegria!:congrats:


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

See now _that's_ how a Continental should look! I hope the trends lead this way as I think it encompasses the breeds beauty and workability.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow that's actually.. managable. lol.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That's what I mean, it's managable and the dog wouldn't drown if it went swimming!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I believe that Laurel Berg was the 1st person in the US to finish a dog in an HCC. Broker (same sire as my Sabrina) was a very flashy, showing machine. The HCC suited him because he was naturally pretty and he had excellent length of neck.

Unfortunately the HCC makes most dogs look short in the neck and because there is no spray up, you can't give a Poodle with a plain or ugly head any help.

You should note that Laurel has not shown another one in an HCC again (other than my Sabrina once). She advised me that the HCC was just not as competitive as a full Continental and that I would be fighting an uphill battle by showing my dogs in an HCC.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Not in UKC you wouldn't. I've gotta do what I've gotta do and if that means going with UKC until I can figure out how to be competitive in my "grooming skills" with my dog then so be it. You said it took you a year to grow out a complete shave down so it's not like I'd never be able to grow it out.


----------



## CanineDesigns (Nov 11, 2009)

Kpoos - Are you going to be showing Harry? How exciting!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

CanineDesigns said:


> Kpoos - Are you going to be showing Harry? How exciting!


I wish, no he's neutered.


----------



## CanineDesigns (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, well who will you be showing? You sound so excited.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Last year at the long beach show, I saw a lady with a poodle in HCC. She was local but did not get her name. It was a blue bitch I believe her dog looked great But did not place at all. 

I don't think it was the HCC but her dog was very doggy and did not look like a bitch IMO. 

it was cool to see a poodle in that clip though


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

CanineDesigns said:


> Oh, well who will you be showing? You sound so excited.


Oh I totally am!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I believe that Laurel Berg was the 1st person in the US to finish a dog in an HCC. Broker (same sire as my Sabrina) was a very flashy, showing machine. The HCC suited him because he was naturally pretty and he had excellent length of neck.
> 
> Unfortunately the HCC makes most dogs look short in the neck and because there is no spray up, you can't give a Poodle with a plain or ugly head any help.
> 
> You should note that Laurel has not shown another one in an HCC again (other than my Sabrina once). She advised me that the HCC was just not as competitive as a full Continental and that I would be fighting an uphill battle by showing my dogs in an HCC.


I just got an email from Laurel and she said she finished 4 champions in HCC! She said she got the finger points and laughs but she didn't care when they handed her the ribbons! I love people with her gusto!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I will be showing my Toy when I get him in an HCC. I think it makes them look like they should not all done up and fake looking.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

When I finally get to show a dog (whenever that may be LOL) I won't be going out with all that mounds of hair. I'll grow out hair but it's going to be tightly done. If I can't win, oh well, I can make an impression.



Purple Poodle said:


> I will be showing my Toy when I get him in an HCC. I think it makes them look like they should not all done up and fake looking.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

KPoos said:


> When I finally get to show a dog (whenever that may be LOL) I won't be going out with all that mounds of hair. I'll grow out hair but it's going to be tightly done. If I can't win, oh well, I can make an impression.


You'll stand out that's for sure! I kind of like being the one to set their own pace.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

You will definately be making a statement!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I just got an email from Laurel and she said she finished 4 champions in HCC! She said she got the finger points and laughs but she didn't care when they handed her the ribbons! I love people with her gusto!


Four? Really? I can't think who they would be. I'll have to ask her. Come to think of it, she showed a boy named Zesus in an HCC. He didn't finish, but he did pick up a big Major win.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL well she said 4. Ask her so we can look them up!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I love this clip. Alot less spraying if any and a more natural look.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

It is a beautiful clip !!!!! WOW ! It only shows that dog of superior structure can win regardless of the clip style  

*Great job Alegria* :congrats: even if it was the only Ch - she did something that is obviously "unheard of" LOL - *have a dog that is so well bred that it did not need any "height" added with stupid wigs LMAO*


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You know I like this!! It's very tasteful and refined. Good find.


----------

